# Somatropin Yellow Tops



## cinders (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

Has anyone used these before?...

Might take a pregnancy test on them... How much do you need to put on the pregnancy test to see a result?... Would an 1iu be enough?

Cinders.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes it would...these are generic from China with a label on you can tell this from the box they come in.....as long as the source is good they should be fine


----------



## niknaknok (Jun 10, 2007)

pregnancy test ????????? how do you do that and why


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yrs ago GH was faked by guys selling HCG as GH this does still happen but not as much due to the low cost of chinese GH on the market....

HCG is a female hormone so if you mix the GH and squirt it onto a Pregnancy kit and it is posative then your GH is fake...


----------



## niknaknok (Jun 10, 2007)

you learn something everyday.


----------



## cinders (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I tried the test and it was negative.

Not sure what to think about these, I have a few vials here. Been doing 6ius per day to see if I get any sides, but nothing... Might try 8iu tomorrow and the day after...

I actually tasted it yesterday and it tastes sweet.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

cinders said:


> I actually tasted it yesterday and it tastes sweet.


----------

